

SF Revolution Cafe HN Meetup - neodude

Most of us don't have business cards, so post your contact info and maybe some identifying information.
======
Timothee
I'm Tim. Just left due to a bad headache, but it was fun. James from
Emeryville, you can give me a buzz so that we can organize that 3-people
Emeryville meetup. (email: timothee gmail)

------
neodude
I'm Thomas, and I work at New Relic. I wore a green jacket. New Relic is
looking for Rails engineers, so give me a ping if you're interested.

------
derwiki
I'm Adam, working on DB2 for IBM, I'm short and had a brown leather bag. My
blog is derwiki.tumblr.com, you can find contact info there.

------
alex_c
Great meetup. I'm the Canadian guy currently working on iPhone apps (Obama
8-Ball). alex at clutterme.com

------
dustineichler
best meetup in a while, you should've been there. lots of cool ideas floating
around and a number of startups, all of which were very compelling because
people in this community get it.

------
dannyr
How was the turnout?

How often is the meetup? Hope the next one is somewhere around downtown.

------
geuis
I'm Charles. <http://trending.us>

